# Cherry Shrimp Breed In Soft Water



## andusbeckus (4 Jan 2017)

I have  a heavily planted tank with my little Green Neon Tetras in and would really like to have some Cherry Shrimp but......

I've read that they can do well in a variety of conditions but will they still breed in soft water? I'm guessing they would breed with the Neons in there as they are very small!

Ph 6.5
Kh 0-1
Gh 4-5


----------



## nduli (4 Jan 2017)

Conditions look OK to me. They should breed in that water.


----------



## three-fingers (5 Jan 2017)

In my experience they will thrive in soft water.


----------



## andusbeckus (5 Jan 2017)

Nice one! Thanks


----------



## roadmaster (5 Jan 2017)

I might try and source some food's containing fair amount of calcium (I like Hikari Crab Quisine) that the shrimp need for structural development  and molting.
Soft water and hard water tend to get gradually softer over time in the tank (month's)and Calcium/Mg therein could be less and less over time.
Have heard of those who place a small piece of cuttlebone in the tank with softer water so that the shrimp's might benefit from the calcium .
I keep them in fairly hard water 12 dgh and they perform well.


----------

